# Apple TV 4 et dernier épisode vu



## alainbe6700 (7 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Possédant la nouvelle Apple TV 4, je ne retrouve pas les deux choses suivantes:

- lorsque je sélectionne une série TV que j'ai achetée, il ne m'est jamais proposé de continuer la série avec le prochain épisode à regarder. Par exemple, j'en suis à l'épisode 12 de la saison 4 de Suits et chaque fois que j'ouvre la série, j'atterris au même épisode de la saison 2. Je n’avais pas cela avec la génération précédente;

- si je sélectionne une série achetée, toutes les saisons apparaissent de façon linéaire horizontalement. Il ne semble plus possible de sélectionner directement une saison en particulier. De même, dans la génération précédente, il y avait moyen de voir dirctement sur le store les autres saisons disponibles ("More on iTunes Store"), je ne retrouve plus non plus cette fonction.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci!


----------

